# How long for delivery of a new Bobcat.



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

This is a pretty cut and dry topic but I am just curious if any of you have purchased a new Bobcat recently and what the delivery time was. We are ordering a new one on monday and it looks like it could take three months. Now before anyone says why didn't you plan ahead, we really don't need it for this winter but if it was here we would use it. Unfortunately we need a high flow machine which the dealers around here don't generally stock. Just curious what you new Bobcat owners experienced. 

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

I ordered 2 650's this fall (begining of sept) and one was here 3 weeks ago and the other is coming next week.

Depending on how close you are to your dealer they can lean on Bobcat if you are paying cash. If not, I have heard the same, Jan or Feb.

It seems to case by case. Good luck.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

It looks like you're right by me. We have quotes from Tristate, lano and farmright. We have bought machines from all three in the past so we don't have a preference. Who did you end up buying from?


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

Lano, We ordered 2 more. The price is going up 20% next year to meet pollution control.

They are also carrying Kubota now and said the tire machines will be there in spring cheaper than Bobcat. I drove a track machine and its nice but the cab needs some refinement. 
Not near as nice as the new series Bobcats. They do have the hand controls which were are as nice as Cat. Unlike the Bobcat hand controls which are jumpy and unpredictable.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

Picking up our new E42 excavator tomorrow. Just started looking to update our current machine about a month ago. Only reason we got this one is because it was ordered as a stock machine a while ago, and had to have a couple things added to make it they way we wanted, otherwise it would have been 3-4 months according to our salesman. When we bought a machine back in January they had just come out with the S850/T870 and they weren't making any big loaders so everyone coming in looking for machines were SOL. I have to say I really like what Bobcat has done since Doosan has rebuilt their reputation after I.R. almost sank them, but I don't get the reasoning behind dragging this M series launch out over 3 years, and it's still not done, and they aren't slow as sh** on producing machines right now when dealers could be selling them like hot cakes. I also second that Tier 4 switch coming the begining of next year. Try to do whatever you can, or have your salesman do whatever he can, to get your machine in this year. I know our dealer is making deals with dealers all around the country trading machines to get the ones they need because the factories aren't producing. You guys should have an easier time, being next to North Dakota


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Jim, 

Thanks for the response. We did go ahead and order a machine. Dealer guaranteed delivery around Christmas. I as well can't figure out Bobcat. Every dealership in my area has hardly any used machines and all talk about 3 months out. The one we went with sweetened the deal a little and also guaranteed delivery in 2 months which was fine for us. It sure seems to me that bobcat is missing the boat not stepping up production a little. I understand not having large amounts of inventory but 3 months seems like an eternity these days. I kind of wish we ordered 2 machines with all the tier 4 stuff.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah they are great machines though, and last for ever. They were the first to invent the skidsteer, the 743's were indestructable, and even when I.R. jacked up prices and started putting out a sub-par product, they still made it out and now they are back on track, leading the way. Only compact machines still designed and built right here in the good ole' USA and that's why we wont ever buy a Cat or anything else, not to mention they are more expensive than Bobcat


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

In the MN market CAT is actually the cheapest. I shop them all every year and bring the cheapest to Bobcat and they have matched their price the past two years. Bobcat has been the most expensive, and we are only 4 hours from the factory.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

We placed our order for our new machine end of October and it is coming tomorrow 9 am
SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET Thumbs Up


----------



## treeman06 (Sep 26, 2006)

ust bought a gehl skid steer, only took thirty days from me ordering it to it sitting in my drive. Gehl is also designed and built in the US.


----------



## stoneexc2 (Aug 18, 2007)

we got a t870 and had it in 3 and a half weeks from order date


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

4700dan;1354796 said:


> We placed our order for our new machine end of October and it is coming tomorrow 9 am
> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET Thumbs Up


Got it yesterday look at it in the skidsteer gallery Thumbs Up


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

SSS inc
Did your dealer run a search through out the country for the machine you are looking for? Our dealer went to washington state a month ago to pick up a machine for his customer...


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

rich414;1356979 said:


> SSS inc
> Did your dealer run a search through out the country for the machine you are looking for? Our dealer went to washington state a month ago to pick up a machine for his customer...


Rich,

Yep our dealer(s) looked all over the country. There was one on the other side of the country that was gone in a day. The big catch for us is that it is an S630 highflow with all the bells and whistles. We use these machines in the summer to run asphalt planers so the highflow is a must. Also the s630 doesn't seem to be nearly as common as some of the other models. Most likely because of the lift style. If it shows up around Christmas like promised it will have taken about 2 months.


----------



## 4700dan (Nov 20, 2008)

SSS Inc.;1360692 said:


> Rich,
> 
> Yep our dealer(s) looked all over the country. There was one on the other side of the country that was gone in a day. The big catch for us is that it is an S630 highflow with all the bells and whistles. We use these machines in the summer to run asphalt planers so the highflow is a must. Also the s630 doesn't seem to be nearly as common as some of the other models. Most likely because of the lift style. If it shows up around Christmas like promised it will have taken about 2 months.


It took ours a month to get here but did just get it last monday S650 deluxe cab 2spd
it is fast and sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet Thumbs Up


----------



## big_belly4ever (Sep 22, 2008)

My uncle just got his 650 bobcat i got to sit in it and he started it up he said go try it,I said naw I'll let him but the first scratches in the bucket then I'll try it.
He waited a few months to get it, he said waiting for engine to come from japan or something. 
Man he turned the keys the thing lit up all around the cab count down for glow pugs, this is the newest machine I ever been in. 
Next time I go to his farm I'm going to try it.


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

Buy the extended warrantee, Its pricy but worth it, on my 300 the joysticks went out 3 weeks before the warrantee was up. The replacement of the joysticks was covered,something like $3000, plus some other things it covered


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

treeman06;1354899 said:


> ust bought a gehl skid steer, only took thirty days from me ordering it to it sitting in my drive. Gehl is also designed and built in the US.


That's terrific, we are talking about Bobcat though, as you can see. I'm surprised it took you that long to get one of those pieces of garbage. Those things look like crap, and the 2 contractors we know who owned one sold them within about 2 years because they constantly fell apart. Hence why the local Gehl dealer got mad, called Gehl corporate and got into a pissing contest until they came and took all his inventory and now he is out of business.

Oh btw Bobcat has been design/built in the US since they invented the skidsteer almost 60 years ago. And they design and build the only compact excavator in the US


----------



## THORN (Dec 19, 2010)

*No luck here either*

Tried about a month ago to get one coming and was told they are running 24 hours a day with no end in sight. They said it would be after the new year so I'm not holding my breath anymore. Good Luck.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

THORN;1368942 said:


> Tried about a month ago to get one coming and was told they are running 24 hours a day with no end in sight. They said it would be after the new year so I'm not holding my breath anymore. Good Luck.


In a way the Bobcat salesmen are blaming the factory because they weren't building any large skids last winter while they were reconfiguring the factory for the new M series machines, and they didn't build a bunch of K series to have as a supply because it costs them a bunch to have that inventory. So when they got caught up this summer from last winters orders, all dealers started requesting machines to have inventory and big corporations and DPW/DOT and colleges and contractors who put off replacing machines saw the tier4 regs coming up and all started ordering so now they are in the same position as last year so it sucks for everyone all because of one decision last winter


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

*Update:*

Just got a call from our dealer that our machine will arrive yet this week. About three weeks earlier than promised. It will be just over 5 weeks for delivery. I will post pics when it gets here.


----------

